# Werteübergabe bei Funktionsaufrufe? (JSP/MyFaces)



## Java Chris (6. Apr 2007)

ich versuche irgendwie bei 


```
<h:form id="form1">        		
<h:commandButton id="button1" value="Hinzufügen" action="#{bean.funktion}"/>
</h:form>
```

noch etwas zu übergeben 


also wenn die funktion zb ist:

public void funktion(String name) {
}


ist es möglich, oder nicht?


----------



## miketech (6. Apr 2007)

Servus,

geht das vielleicht hiermit:


```
<h:commandButton ....>
       <f:param name="name" value="#{x.y}"/>
</h:commandButton>
```

Gruß

Mike

Edit: Hab grad gelesen, dass faram angeblich nicht mit commandButton funktioniert. Kannst Du das bestätigen? Ansonsten hab ich noch das hier gelesen:

"I prefer f:attribute in conjunction with actionListener"

Vielleicht findest damit ja was.


----------



## y0dA (6. Apr 2007)

Java Chris hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich versuche irgendwie bei
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Arbeitest du nur mit JSF oder auch mit myFaces?

Mit myFaces würde es wie folgt mit einem "updateActionListener" funktionieren.


```
<h:commandButton>
    <t:updateActionListener />
</h:commandButton>
```


----------



## WeirdAl (9. Apr 2007)

Huhu,
Methoden mit eigenen Parametern funktionieren nicht in JSF. (Es gibt zwar Methoden mit Parameterübergaben, wie zb bei der Validierung von Daten, aber diese sind von JSF "vorgegeben".)
Du kannst ein deiner Actionmethode, die bei dem Drücken von CommandButton ausgelöst wird, einen Wert in einer Bean -Variable setzen oder zB in den (Session)scope schreiben.
Wenn Du mit "URL?var=Text" arbeiten willst/musst, dann nutz param Tag.

Cu
Alex


----------

